

Looking at Earth from Saturn - vgulshan
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/multimedia/pia17171.html#.Ue9huGQ6UhL

======
gregorkas
Is NASA saying that there is a huge arrow in space pointing to Earth, right
below us? It's twice the size of our planet and nobody ever noticed it? Wow...
It looks like we are too busy looking into other planet problems to notice our
own.

(also that thing is a marker for aliens telling them where not to go)

